# Removed...............



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

Skid plate, spare tire, jack, red lift plates..................

only 51 pounds.........................!! I need to find more.................

where is the fuel tank "cage"........... :willy:


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

vnamvet said:


> where is the fuel tank "cage"........... :willy:


Behind the gray panel;


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

05GTO said:


> Behind the gray panel;




Just pulled the felt out...............to take a look see...........


Holy Shieiatz!!...............the fuel tank is RIGHT *behind * the rear seat!!!!!!

That ain't good.................I NOW think the "cage" needs to kept in place, just in case of rear end collisions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hell, I don't even smoke!!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I too removed the skid plate, for about a week... then I got the BMR Skid plate http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm I just had visions of FOD destroying my Oil Filter. 

Let me know when you find more weight to lose.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> I too removed the skid plate, for about a week... then I got the BMR Skid plate http://www.bmrfabrication.com/GTO.htm I just had visions of FOD destroying my Oil Filter.
> 
> Let me know when you find more weight to lose.


my c6 had no skid plate................and the oil pan was 2 inches lower than the GTO's................I do not really think we need this thing.............unless we are off roading in th OUTBACK!! And its removal will allow cooler air to pass directly over the oil pan and filter!

i will................BTW.........12 gallons of fuel = 84 pounds!


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

84lbs!!!! WOW.. that is huge!!


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

There's almost 100 lbs of sound deadening material you can take out.

Someone here late last year performed that "mod"


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

That gas tank placement makes me a little nervous also.........terrible idea IMO.


JET


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

The cage is nothing more than a few bars,,it wont stop anything from puncturing the tank in an accident .
If you get hit hard enough to gte to the gas tank that cage wil not help AT ALL. 
There is also no cage on the passenger side where you think it would do the most good. My Lotus had the tank right behind the seats between me and the turbocharged engine ,,no cage just a layer of fibergalss. 
Keep in mind the aussies never had this crap till we started buying their cars. This is soley an american "ill sue you" "I need the goverment to take care of me" thing.. they are kinda pissed at us for screwing up their cars.

I threw it out first day i had the car. i also removed spoiler,spare,jacks,resonators,tiretool,Run a BMR front skid plate and run with 1/4 tank at track. Over 200lbs of weight savings if you include the gas .. thats the same as adding 20hp.. Most people pay $400-$1000 for tuners or headers to add 20hp...


----------



## slonlo_350 (Sep 22, 2005)

I plan on removing all that crap (minus the spare and tools JUST IN CASE... i can take it out at the track) the day before I go to the track and then I'm gonna put it all back in when I get back. My skidplate has come in handy at least once. I got a little too close to a curb once and it got a little intimate with my skid plate, so I like that thing. But Dropping as much weight as possible for the track meet is a must. But I still like having the stuff on the road, like i said, just in case. I do as well as I need to on the street... err I mean, street racing is bad guys!!


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I usually throw a can of fix a flat in when I run without the spare. Just an idea for people that don't want to drive without a spare.


----------



## smkdu (Sep 22, 2005)

I was wondering.. I took the fuel cage out and the various other things but how do you get the grey felt to stay in place w/o the cage :confused and where is all the deadning material located. Any help would be great :cheers


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

best, safest and cheepest way to make the car lighter is to run a couple of miles a day and shed some ass weight. This is a NO BS mod, it realy works, it improves 0-60, 1/4 mile time and handling.  

If you still dont agree, ask Robbi Gordons punk ass why he wont race Danica Patrick


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

*Leaving off skid plate*

Don't do it!
I did my first oil change and left mine off just to see if affects the handling of the car.
Well it does significantly!!!:willy: 
Apparently it's also there to stiffen the front crossmember.


----------

